# Need someone to talk to before I do something stupid.



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Someone, please contact me. I'm like shivering and pacing and can't sit still.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

bump


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Talk.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Please.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Like discussion. Messaging. A call. Something to keep me preoccupied and to dump out these thoughts that I can't get out of my head.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Chasing Nereids said:


> Someone, please contact me. I'm like shivering and pacing and can't sit still.


I like your username  I just read a book about nereids and Poseidon. Want to talk about them? Distract the mind and maybe the body too?


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Veggie said:


> I like your username  I just read a book about nereids and Poseidon. Want to talk about them? Distract the mind and maybe the body too?


No. I need to know how to handle my problem at hand. Sorry if that sounded harsh, but I do need to figure out what to do about it.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

U.S. Helplines

US Suicide Hotline	1-800-784-2433
NDMDA Depression Hotline – Support Group	800-826-3632
Suicide Prevention Services Crisis Hotline	800-784-2433
Suicide Prevention Services Depression Hotline	630-482-9696
AAA Crisis Pregnancy Center	800-560-0717
Child Abuse Hotline – Support & Information	800-792-5200
Crisis Help Line – For Any Kind of Crisis 800-233-4357
Domestic & Teen Dating Violence (English & Spanish)	800-992-2600
Parental Stress Hotline – Help for Parents	800-632-8188
Runaway Hotline (All Calls are Confidential)	800-231-6946
Sexual Assault Hotline (24/7, English & Spanish)	800-223-5001
Suicide & Depression Hotline – Covenant House	800-999-9999
National Child Abuse Hotline	800-422-4453
National Domestic Violence Hotline	800-799-SAFE
National Domestic Violence Hotline (TDD)	800-787-3224
National Youth Crisis Hotline	800-448-4663


U.K. Helplines

The Samaritans	0845 790 9090
Child line	0800 1111
National AIDS helpline	0800 567 123
Women’s Aid National Domestic Violence Helpline	0345 023 468
Sexual Abuse Centre	0117 935 1707
Counselling (Youth) – Maidenhead	01628 636 661
Youth Info Services – Milton Keynes	0173 334 9932
Lesbian & Gay Switchboard	0121 622 6589
Lothian Gay & Lesbian Switchboard – Scotland	0131 556 4049


Leave the good people here enjoy their evenings and consult a professional if you seriously want help. Else, you're just attention seeking.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Would you rather talk to a gal or guy? What does the subject pertain to. Maybe someone more experienced with a particular problem can help?


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

INTonyP said:


> Would you rather talk to a gal or guy? What does the subject pertain to. Maybe someone more experienced with a particular problem can help?


Either. I feel silenced on the matter, and I really need to talk about it and express it before I end up taking it out on someone or myself.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Chasing Nereids said:


> Someone, please contact me. I'm like shivering and pacing and can't sit still.


Hey, just try to stay calm for the moment. I'm sure you can get though this . Whatever's happening, I wouldn't advise you to talk about it so publicly. Here's a link to a website that provides online crisis support. I don't know anything about that one specifically but in general they're quite helpful. It would certainly be better than saying something here. If this is something that happens regularly, I'd recommend making an appointment to see a doctor. They will be able to support you (the first step is usually to refer you to a psychologist). You can also send me a PM if you wish. I promise I'll respond as quickly as I can. Stay strong  *hugs*


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Chasing Nereids said:


> No. I need to know how to handle my problem at hand. Sorry if that sounded harsh, but I do need to figure out what to do about it.


It's an effective way to handle those feelings for some people. Don't assume that we can figure out what you need anymore than you can.

Ideas?


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Veggie said:


> It's an effective way to handle those feelings for some people. Don't assume that we can figure out what you need anymore than you can.
> 
> Ideas?


But hearing others' opinions or hearing that I'm not insane for my feelings will help, vs me seething and not knowing what to do.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Chasing Nereids said:


> But hearing others' opinions or hearing that I'm not insane for my feelings will help, vs me seething and not knowing what to do.


You're not insane. You're aware of where you're at right now, and that's awesome.

If you want to talk and share here I'm down, or you could take the PM route too as was suggested.

I've personally found that just publicly sharing the shit you're not "supposed" to has helped me through some paranoia and dark times too, but I don't want to push that because it can be dangerous and it can require precision, depending.


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

Chasing Nereids said:


> Either. I feel silenced on the matter, and I really need to talk about it and express it before I end up taking it out on someone or myself.


You are aware of your needs, which is a great starting point. As far as public vs. private sharing, as Veggie said, do whatever is most comfortable for you. Advice center is a place for you to express whatever problems you're having and get feedback on it or simply be a place for you to organize your thoughts. We do moderate this subforum more closely, as we want it to be a safe environment for posters seeking help.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

hal0hal0 said:


> You are aware of your needs, which is a great starting point. As far as public vs. private sharing, as Veggie said, do whatever is most comfortable for you. Advice center is a place for you to express whatever problems you're having and get feedback on it or simply be a place for you to organize your thoughts. We do moderate this subforum more closely, as we want it to be a safe environment for posters seeking help.


Thank you. And thank you to all the people who reached out to me. Especially so to one specific person. I have gotten a better perspective on the situation and have largely decompressed due to all the help I've gotten.


----------

